# Perfect limit



## Spoonbill (Apr 17, 2014)

4 FAT greenheads with triple tail curls on each
1 bull sprig 
1 drake widgeon 

What is your perfect limit


----------



## folded77 (Apr 17, 2014)

2 sprigs 2 cans 1 wigeon and a greenhead


----------



## across the river (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> 4 FAT greenheads with triple tail curls on each
> 1 bull sprig
> 1 drake widgeon
> 
> What is your perfect limit



Seven greenheads


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 17, 2014)

across the river said:


> Seven greenheads



Nice, it would be tough between that and 3 wood ducks


----------



## across the river (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> Nice, it would be tough between that and 3 wood ducks



I wasn't joking.


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 17, 2014)

across the river said:


> I wasn't joking.



I know u don't hunt in the USA


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> Nice, it would be tough between that and 3 wood ducks



Spoonbill, you crack me up!


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Apr 17, 2014)

I've never shot a limit, so I guess I'd be happy any way you slice it.  I do like mallards on the table.


----------



## copperheadmike (Apr 18, 2014)

2 bull cans, a bull sprig, cinnamon and a blue wing drake fully plumed, and a nice wigeon. All piled on a limit of honkers!


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 18, 2014)

15 coots, 2 hooded mergs (both hens), 2 common mergs, and a redbreasted merg.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Apr 18, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> 15 coots, 2 hooded mergs (both hens), 2 common mergs, and a redbreasted merg.



HERE HERE


----------



## across the river (Apr 18, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> I know u don't hunt in the USA



Based on your limit it didn't appear you were limiting the conversation to Georgia.   And yes, you can kill a seven mallard limit "in the USA."    
http://www.dfg.ca.gov/regulations/waterfowl-summary-13-14.html


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 18, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> 15 coots, 2 hooded mergs (both hens), 2 common mergs, and a redbreasted merg.



The cut em all boyz feed their pledges coots everyday of the season


----------



## Woods Savvy (Apr 18, 2014)

Full limits of mallard ducks on public grounds!!! live action!!


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 18, 2014)

Boom


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey Wood Savy, Spoonbill pity's you......


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 18, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Hey Wood Savy, Spoonbill pity's you......



El camino crew, mud motor mafia, cut em all boyz


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 18, 2014)

I will take yalls mallards and such and top it with this........


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Bam



Ps... That's not my yeti


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Apr 18, 2014)

across the river said:


> Seven greenheads



This. The country is awesome out there in California where all the big lodges are.


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 18, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I will take yalls mallards and such and top it with this........



I thought you only shot sea ducks??


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 18, 2014)

No i just have been on a Sea Duck kick the last couple of years trying to get all of them collected. I quit posting any pics within a couple hundred miles because of people trying to ruin a good thing.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 18, 2014)

Here is an unusual limit for me





this is what my limit usually consist of but this day they were so thick only drakes were shot.


----------



## jakebuddy (Apr 18, 2014)

I'll say six of any flavor.......was a rough season.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 18, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> El camino crew, mud motor mafia, cut em all boyz



El camino?  El camino? El camino? El camino?  Ok I cant put my finger on ya just yet so come on tell me what was your prior screen name or names over the last couple of years?


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 18, 2014)

op2:


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 18, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> El camino?  El camino? El camino? El camino?  Ok I cant put my finger on ya just yet so come on tell me what was your prior screen name or names over the last couple of years?



The infamous el camino crew... 
Check out the thread wanneeee in the campfire and ull learn all about em


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 18, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> The infamous el camino crew...
> Check out the thread wanneeee in the campfire and ull learn all about em



Went and looked at the thread and no doubt you have been resurrected...........


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 18, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Went and looked at the thread and no doubt you have been resurrected...........



No the mud motor mafia has survived throughout man kinds history


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 19, 2014)

Killer Elite is back on the grid.


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 19, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Killer Elite is back on the grid.



Nice


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 19, 2014)

Perfect limit.

Drake can
Alueitian goose
Double banded pinner from Japan
Bud light banded fat green head.
Harlequin drake
Jack Manor mallard


----------



## across the river (Apr 19, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> Perfect limit.
> 
> Drake can
> Alueitian goose
> ...



Your selling you self short.   In the places you could possibly kill all of those birds together, that wouldn't be a limit.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Apr 19, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> Boom



This pic fit them perfect,  stock pile mafia , my dog would not even sit in that pic!!


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 19, 2014)

across the river said:


> Your selling you self short.   In the places you could possibly kill all of those birds together, that wouldn't be a limit.



Question wasn't a realistic limit. My opinion of a perfect limit. I know that would be a sweet limit though trans continental pinner,big cash reward mallard, historically banded mallard almost forgotten goose and the "King." He's noble no band needed.


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 19, 2014)

Woods Savvy said:


> This pic fit them perfect,  stock pile mafia , my dog would not even sit in that pic!!



Take long time 2 train dog


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 19, 2014)

Well i knew he wouldn't last long. I just can't put my finger on who he was......


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 19, 2014)

The perfect limit is one Bannded SPOONBILL. They are not real smart birds.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 19, 2014)

killer elite said:


> The perfect limit is one SPOONBILL


----------



## Woods Savvy (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm going to poor some of my fourty on my yeti cooler tonight for spoonbill.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 19, 2014)

Woods Savvy said:


> I'm going to poor some of my fourty on my yeti cooler tonight for spoonbill.


----------



## across the river (Apr 19, 2014)

Woods Savvy said:


> I'm going to poor some of my fourty on my yeti cooler tonight for spoonbill.



Just make sure you don't wash all the stickers off.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 19, 2014)

I think killer got his limit....lol


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 20, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> I think killer got his limit....lol


Killer missed this hunt. I have been off the grid. Disney world. But other Mods and Admins have been in overwatch. You know its bad when you come here to disrupt what Gon has given us.A great place to share ideas and information. It is sad when these so called xperts come here to destroy what we have as a group.We have must stick together and police this mess. This is an example of a true Googan. These googans are. Aa great example of what we as true duck hunters do not want to be. They hide behind a computer. Would not face you as a man.Trash other hunters and destroy our sport.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 20, 2014)

X50 killer, I know all this from bootlip was a joke but still that's the last thing duck hunters need is for people to see a guy like this guy talking about drugs and other very non-sportsmen like things.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 20, 2014)

TRAD This is about our sport and I want you to hunting ducks when you are my age


----------



## triton196 (Apr 20, 2014)

fully mature green head , a red head drake , a can drake , a pintail drake , cin teal drake , and a wigeon drake all with bands


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 20, 2014)

triton196 said:


> fully mature green head , a red head drake , a can drake , a pintail drake , cin teal drake , and a wigeon drake all with bands



Triton... I like your style


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 21, 2014)

5 big common mergs a mix of scooters , blue bills and read heads with a big bull can thrown in. Total 11 birds.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 21, 2014)

You and those mergs Killer. You still need to give me that recipe for your merganser tacos....


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 21, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> You and those mergs Killer. You still need to give me that recipe for your merganser tacos....



Thats wray 912. I feed all I get to him and another guy. Most of the light weight Timer hunters could not hang in the salt. Only woods Savy has been there besides you and me . Creekrocket redneckobie, wray 912, Arkie one, Andrew p. , GigKga69  and Chewbaca Got the salt water merit badge to. You got to be  to hunt the salt. Merg Gumbo is great. The Altamaha WMA dont count.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey i will say that a fully plumed drake red breast is a pretty bird. I still need one for my collection. I have shot a couple but none that were mount worthy.


----------



## across the river (Apr 21, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Thats wray 912. I feed all I get to him and another guy. Most of the light weight Timer hunters could not hang in the salt. Only woods Savy has been there besides you and me . Creekrocket redneckobie, wray 912, Arkie one, Andrew p. , GigKga69  and Chewbaca Got the salt water merit badge to. You got to be  to hunt the salt. Merg Gumbo is great. The Altamaha WMA dont count.



That sentence should say, " You got to be  to hunt the Salt in Georgia where 99 out of 100 hunts the only thing you will have the opportunity to kill are mergansers and buffleheads. "    Saltwater can be great in other states.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 21, 2014)

across the river said:


> That sentence should say, " You got to be  to hunt the Salt in Georgia where 99 out of 100 hunts the only thing you will have the opportunity to kill are mergansers and buffleheads. "    Saltwater can be great in other states.


yea but we got birds and allot of them.

 It can be good in Georgia if you know where to go and it is late in the seaon. Thats why I am buy Blue Bill decoys


----------



## Woods Savvy (Apr 21, 2014)

Salt water hunting is just about the most frustrating duck hunting I've ever done, but that day when it all comes together it is more rewarding then any other duck hunt because of the crap we went threw.For me there's nothing like true green timber hunting. Not oxbows, cypress lakes, or buck brush sloughs, im talking about the middle of 20,000 acre hardwood bottom that you pick a hole and make the ducks come in it with a savvy duck call. Live action!!! Defiantly a bust em they (I'm a potty mouth)moment!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 22, 2014)

I love hunting salt water. The smell, the vastness, the danger, the lack of pressure (compared to inland public waters), the challenge, the dolpins swimming through your decoys........... There is just something about it.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 22, 2014)

Just some pics


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 22, 2014)

^^^^^^Already marinated in pluff mud!!


----------



## bigkga69 (Apr 22, 2014)

nothing to see here in the salt, move along please, move along...pay no attention to Yoda elite, he knows not what he speaks of, pelicans and cormorants is what he see's....nothing to see here...


----------



## andyparm (Apr 22, 2014)

Saltwater is my favorite for sure. Might be a little biased in my opinion but when it all comes together it can be really really good. I've had just as bad of days in all other types of hunting scenarios as I do in the salt marsh so saying it's not as good is just wrong. Every kind of duck I've ever killed save maybe one or two I've killed over saltwater in GA. That includes your pintails, gadwall, teal, mottled ducks, redheads, bluebills, etc. etc. etc. Even wood ducks! Anyways, got a little off subject from the original post...Drake pintail, fat black duck, drake Can, greenhead, cinnamon teal, and a big drake redhead. Crazier things have happened in Coastal GA...(Cinnamon teal might be a stretch)


----------



## andyparm (Apr 22, 2014)

I'll swap the Cinnamon for a Wigeon to make it a more realistic Coastal GA limit...or just six cinnamons...


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 22, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> nothing to see here in the salt, move along please, move along...pay no attention to Yoda elite, he knows not what he speaks of, pelicans and cormorants is what he see's....nothing to see here...


 How do those pelicans taste?


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 22, 2014)

andyparm said:


> Saltwater is my favorite for sure. Might be a little biased in my opinion but when it all comes together it can be really really good. I've had just as bad of days in all other types of hunting scenarios as I do in the salt marsh so saying it's not as good is just wrong. Every kind of duck I've ever killed save maybe one or two I've killed over saltwater in GA. That includes your pintails, gadwall, teal, mottled ducks, redheads, bluebills, etc. etc. etc. Even wood ducks! Anyways, got a little off subject from the original post...Drake pintail, fat black duck, drake Can, greenhead, cinnamon teal, and a big drake redhead. Crazier things have happened in Coastal GA...(Cinnamon teal might be a stretch)


I know you eat seagull to.


----------



## bigkga69 (Apr 22, 2014)

killer elite said:


> How do those pelicans taste?



Kind of a cross between a blue heron and a mullet...


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 22, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> Kind of a cross between a blue heron and a mullet...



That makes a merganser sound good!!!!


----------



## bigkga69 (Apr 22, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> That makes a merganser sound good!!!!



not quite as gamey as a loon though...


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 22, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> not quite as gamey as a loon though...



Do or do not ,try or try not, you eat merganser, loon ,seagull and a stray dog or two.


----------

